# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  NASA shpall planet e reja për të çuar njerëz në orbitën e tokës dhe më tej

## fegi

NASA shpall planet e reja për të çuar njerëz në orbitën e tokës dhe më tej
NASA bëri të ditura planet e saj për të ardhmen, për të çuar njerëz në orbitën e tokës dhe më tej, pas nxjerrjes nga funksionimi të anijeve të tanishme për vajtje-ardhje në hapësirë. Kapsula e teknologjisë së fundit me katër astronautë, e quajtur Mjet Shumë-Funksional me Ekuipazh, ose MPCV, është ndërtuar sipas modeleve të mëparshme të kapsulës Orion. Anija e re pasqyron një përqasje të përmirësuar të sigurisë për ekuipazhin.
Administratori i NASA-s Douglas Cooke thotë se ishte e natyrshme që për këtë kapsulë të përdorej si bazë kapsula origjinale Orion, që i mbijetoi programit Constellation të anuluar së fundmi e që synonte të kthente astronautët në hënë.
"Kemi bërë shumë përparime me Orionin. Kemi një strukturë të plotë tani me shumë sisteme të instaluara në të për tu testuar. Pra puna ka përparuar. Ajo i përgjigjet kërkesave dhe përfaqëson një investim të rëndësishëm në drejtimin e duhur".
Administrata e presidentit Obama anuloi programin Constellation në vitin 2010 për shkak se ishte i vonuar dhe mbi buxhetin e planifikuar. Tariq Malik është redaktor i gazetës në internet Space.com. Ai thotë se ndërsa mund të përdoret si zëvendësim për flotën e anijeve të hapësirës, ky nuk është pikësynimi i NASA-s.
Malik thotë se kapsula e rindërtuar është makineria e të gjitha synimeve të agjencisë për një llojshmëri misionesh përtej orbitës së tokës.
"Kapsula e re do të përdoret për të vizituar satelitët në se do të jetë e nevojshme. Ajo do të ketë kapacitetin për të bërë ecje në hapësirë, gjë që kapsula origjinale Orion nuk e kishte. Më pas ata do të jenë në gjendje ta përdorin atë si makinë transferuese për misione më të thella në hapësirë".
Anija është ndërtuar për misione 21 ditore. Douglas Cooke thotë se ajo do të jetë në gjendje të bashkohet me anije të tjera më të mëdha për të vazhduar udhëtimin në hënë, mars e më tej.
"Kjo makinë do të mbahet në gjendje pasiviteti, ndërsa ekuipazhi do të jetë në një anije tjetër që do të ketë kapacitetin dhe furnizimet e nevojshme për ti mbështetur".
Kapsula do të jetë në gatishmëri për ti kthyer astronautët përsëri në tokë.
Kjo anije është gjithashtu shumë herë më e sigurt sesa anijet e hapësirës. Tarik Malik thotë se sistemi i lëshimit ka një mekanizëm i cili e shkëput kapsulën nga raketa hedhëse, në rast të një defekti. Sistemi thotë ai u provua me sukses vitin e kaluar.
"Ishte perfektë. Ajo funksionoi dhe ata mund ta ndërtojnë atë në sistemin e tyre për çfarëdo nevoje për sa i përket raketës".
Ndërsa mbetet ende shumë punë përpara për të ndërtuar një sistem të integruar, përfshi një raketë për lëshimin e kapsulës me ekuipazhin, Malik është i inkurajuar se NASA dhe partnerët e saj të hapësirës janë në kursin e duhur, me synimin për të çuar përpara programin e Amerikës për dërgimin e njerëzve në hapësirë.
NASA shpreson të nisë anijen e parë të re në orbitën e Tokës brenda pesë vjetëve të ardhshëm.

----------


## loneeagle

no thank you une kam  tmerr te fluturoj per ne shqiperi.

----------

